# Hi from a newbie



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

My name is Susie. I am 35 years old and we have been trying for a baby for about 2 years. 

We have been referred to Dr Kumar at Monklands. I had a transvaginal ultrasound a couple of weeks ago which showed a small cyst so I have to go for another one after my next cycle. My hubby gave his samples to the clinic yesterday and I have my day 21 blood tests on Monday.

I was shocked though to be told we won't meet Dr Kumar until September and any further tests needed will be booked then and we probably won't be put on the IUI wating list until all tests have been run.

I'm not sure exactly how long the IUI/IVF waiting lists are at the moment but know from friends that its usually about 6 months for IUI and about 2 years for IVF.

Really panicking now as I know there are upper age limits and we don't have that long.

I have private healthcare with my work that would cover testing but not treatment. Dr Conway at the Nuffield is the approved consultant under the policy (I believe he used to be the consultant at Monklands). Does anyone know if I could get the tests done at the Nuffield to speed things up a bit and be referred back to the NHS for treatment? 

Also has anyone dealt with Dr Kumar or Dr Conway? How did you get on with them? 

Sorry for bombarding you with so many questions but really freaking out now about timescales!


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Right - I was in the same position as you, although IUI wasnt an option for us at Monklands.  I had all of the same tests you had done there back in 2007/2008.  We were then lost in the system (seems to be a reocurring theme in my treatment!) and finally got referred to the Glasgow Royal Infirmary for ICSI (a form of IVF) in 2011.  The waiting list for IVF is 12 months for people staying in Lanarkshire.  We are now at the top of the list and are awaiting our turn  Dont give up hope, the conditions are that your BMI should be less than 35, you should try  to stop smoking and that alcohol consumption should be within safe limits.  The age limit is not on my letters, but im sure some of the other girls will be able to help you with that one.
Dr Conway comes very recommended.  I did not have any dealings with him, but I have heard good things.


----------



## fangus (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

I know it's a while since this thread was started but I wondered if you had got anywhere with it?  I am also on the list waiting to see Dr Kumar, we're back seeing her at the end of September.  DH and I were in for the nurse led clinic back in June (seems like forever ago now). We had a million tests done - I had a transvaginal ultrasound, a swab for clamidea (sorry, don't know how to spell that :$)  and a million vials of blood taken.  DH had blood taken too and a SA.  I'm getting really impatient about the wait to see Dr Kumar - it'll have been 3 months since the clinic until we meet with her, and 9 months since our referral from the GP   DH and I are thinking about going private for treatment.  We're both 33 and are aware that waiting lists are really long on the NHS and don't want to delay much further.  (The NHS takes so long, I'm sick or waiting and waiting and waiting.)

It would be great to hear how you are getting on with it all - perhaps we can exchange stories later in September once we've both been!


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

Hi susieg2404 the cut off age i think is 37 but if u are already in the system u are ok I attend GRI so don't have any advice of the consultants but I can say I've had IUI and it's always the nurses I see I only met the consultant @ my 1st appointment which was quite a while ago, greater glasgow clyde wl for iui I waited 14 months and if we move onto ivf we will need to wait another 6 months.

hope this helps x


----------



## Susanjosh (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi everyone .
This is my first post on here so excuse any mistakes.

My names Susan and I'm 27 . I have been attending the monklands for about 2 years.
It feels like a second home.

I have only seen dr kumar 3 times but she has always been nice enough and understanding / patient .

When I first went I was given clomid for 6 mths .

Though over an 8 mth period as I run out after the first 3 mths and didn't know I had to go to my go so waited 2 mths to get an appointment to get more ... One mistake learned . 

I have more recently been doing Iui"........had a wait of approx 6 mths Doing nothing before this.
There is 3 nurses here and they are all fantastic.

Unfortunately this mths Iui has been cancelled due toa follicle left behind, but hoping next cycle I can go ahead.

I received my appointment for Glasgow royal today. The other half has to hand in his sample on the 21 st of sep ns then we have an appointment on the 24th of oct .

So hopefully not too long to wait.

Good luck ladies


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, I never got any notifications that this had been answered! 
Long story short, we finally met Dr Kumar in September and I was told everything was fine and next stage was HSG xray to check if my tubes were blocked. Appointments though are like gold dust so we went to the Nuffield and Dr Conway did the Xray on Friday. 
Tubes are clear so just waiting to get another appointment with Dr Kumar to (hopefully be put on the waiting list for IUI.
Dr Conway was lovely and would love to get treatment at the Nuffield with no waiting list but just too expensive.
I get a bonus from work in April so if nothing from Monkland by then we're thinking on spending it on IUI at Nuffield

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Won't be seeing Dr Kumar until the 8th January  
How can it take so long for a review appointment Really gutted as it means thats the absolute earliest we can be put on the IUI waiting list so realistically at least this time next year before any treatment


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Does Dr Kumar  have a p/a or secretary i have heard if you go direct you might get an appointment sooner.x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you're being kept hanging about go privately, soon as. IVF takes long enough as it is - i didn't realise it would when i started. We saw consultant privately i think was last jan or feb, and it was april before we had ivf and then october before we could try again.. nhs made me waste months beforehand that i desperately couldn't spare, just for a consultant appointment where they said i was too old anyway. don't trust the nhs. the system is broken.


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Its was Dr Kumar's secretary who gave us that appointment!

After speaking to my hubby we decided to find out about having IUI at the Nuffield. Just got all the costings back today and waiting for confirmation from Monklands that it won't stop us getting IVF on the NHS if we need it.

Going to have to speak to family to find out if we can borrow some money to get IUI asap or wait until end of March when I get a bonus from work.

Does anyone know how many people have conceived after IUI at the Nuffield? They sent me rates but only covers first 6 months of this year and also is only per cycle. Also wasn't sure of the age impact as I'm 35


----------



## Susanjosh (Jul 12, 2012)

The time I waited for my iui at monklands was approx 6 mths.
I obviously go there a lot for different scans etc and hardly ever see the dr there , so don't think she is in that much, hence the wait to see her .she must work at a few hospitals .

I have just been to Glasgow royal today and my ivf will be in approx 6 mths. I am over the moon as thought I would have a years wait after today, but my wait started when dr kumar referred me approx 6 mths ago.


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Susan!

Did Dr Kumar put you on the IUI list quicklyt after all your tests were complete? I didn't realise the waiting time was down to 6 months or that she would put us on both lists at the same time

I was really worried that we would be looking at this time next year to start IUI then a year waiting for IVF if the IUI doesn't work which would make me 38!

Will need to discuss options with hubby but if we could start NHS IUI as early as July might need to reassess. That said I'm still tempted to try the 1 or 2 private cycles we could afford while we wait if it doesn't stop us being eleigible for NHS treatment


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi susieg2404

I just spotted this thread and saw u said u would not be put on lists till testing complete?! I would def question this as from my 2nd appointment at the victoria infirmary I was put on iui and ivf waiting list. This was after a 7 month trial of clomid between the 2appointments. Was told then it was 18mths for iui and 24 for ivf but doc told me at that appointment was put on lists from first referral date. This really makes it go so much quicker as in between that time we had all the usual testing, a tube test thingy lol! and a laparoscopy. By the time all of those stages were complete it was nearly time. 

Just incase as u could be nearer than u think and maybe save ur pennies! 
Good luck xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lawmonkey said:


> Hi susieg2404
> 
> I just spotted this thread and saw u said u would not be put on lists till testing complete?! I would def question this as from my 2nd appointment at the victoria infirmary I was put on iui and ivf waiting list. This was after a 7 month trial of clomid between the 2appointments. Was told then it was 18mths for iui and 24 for ivf but doc told me at that appointment was put on lists from first referral date. This really makes it go so much quicker as in between that time we had all the usual testing, a tube test thingy lol! and a laparoscopy. By the time all of those stages were complete it was nearly time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!!!!!

I will definitely check with Dr Kumar when our waiting time starts. We definitely wouldn't take spending the money lightly and would leave is pretty skint for a while


----------

